# First 2 knives.....



## Jim Beam (Jan 29, 2017)

OK, so I really didn't make any knives, just the scales. 


After joining WoodBarter and seeing some of the fantastic custom knives some folks have made, I got all excited to try my hand at it. Then reality set in. I just don't have any space for more equipment in my tiny shop 

So I figured the next best thing would be to buy a finished blade and add the handle. I bought a 8" chef's knife and a 3" folder from WoodCraft. The chef's knife is pretty good quality, a French blade from Hock, made from O1 high carbon tool steel. The locking folder is decent quality and offers one-handed operation. 

Cut out and epoxied the scales last weekend, then shaped them up and finished them this weekend. Bocote on the pocket knife and amboyna burl on the kitchen knife. 

 

Kinda fun. I've decided to pull the handles off my Henckels one by one and give them all custom scales. That will make cooking just that much more fun.

Cheers to all!



 

.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## DKMD (Jan 29, 2017)

Sweet! They both look really good. I like the angle at the butt end of the chef's knife.

Interested to see how the Henckels are to revise... I've been tempted to try something like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nicely done man. I like em!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 30, 2017)

Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2017)

Those are very nice, I'm going to have to get one of the folding knives and try it out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 30, 2017)

It takes a lot of guts to venture out into the knife making world, you may be asking yourself why? BECAUSE YOU WILL HAVE FAMILY COMING OUT OF THE WOOD WORKS ALL THE WAY BACK TO YOUR 23RD COUSIN ASKING FOR ONE! LOL......excellent job don't stop there go for it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2017)

Not sure what yur' tock'n 'bout cousin pappy but shudent ya be fix'n me up a nife oready.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice. I've got some WC knife kits but haven't finished up with some scales.


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice job Robert! For my day job, I provide knives and sharpening service to restaurants. I've got 2 boxes of bare blades that the handles broke off of, one of these days I'm going to re-handle them with wood! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 31, 2017)

Tony said:


> Nice job Robert! For my day job, I provide knives and sharpening service to restaurants. I've got 2 boxes of bare blades that the handles broke off of, one of these days I'm going to re-handle them with wood! Tony




@Tony Send me some. For every 2 blades you send I'll send one back with handles.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> @Tony Send me some. For every 2 blades you send I'll send one back with handles.....



I'll PM you in a bit.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 31, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> @Tony Send me some. For every 2 blades you send I'll send one back with handles.....


Watch him Tony!!

1 fer you 1 fer me;

1 fer you 1 fer me;

1 fer you 2 fer me!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2017)

Robert and I worked out a deal where I will send him a couple of blades to see what he thinks. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 1, 2017)

I see where my long lost "Cousin Don" has posted with his Hillbilly mentality LOL....next thing he'll want a knife just to "try out" LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

